# Mazzer Jolly Auto advice



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Ive acquired a Mazzer jolly lungi srl auto.........sold as spares or repair........ I know I've took a risk, but I'm trying to be optimistic hoping I'll be able to get working.

I've never used a Mazzer before so I have really gone into this blind. As it stands at the minute the green light will come on when the button is twisted to (I), if I then turn a bit further the switch springs back to (I) or if I twist abit further it stays at start.......no spinning burrs.

Ive just taken the burrs out for a clean. Just looking at the top hopper micro switch and the wire casing leading up to it looks browned near the switch......maybe switch damaged?

Any guidance/ advice welcome.......I want to get it up and working as a little project and hopefully not stress too much about it.

thanks

wuyang


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Had a bit of a fiddle and the micro switch wasn't clicking...got it clicking now and the result is when I now turn the dial to the left the burrs are now spinning.....chuffed to bits, but should anything happen when I turn the dial to the start or (I) position, because nothing does.

Just noticed when I click the doser 12 times the burrs start spinning when on start or (I) position.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Has your switch / dial got - 0 - 1 - Start ?

0 = Off

Start = grinds beans (if you have a hopper full of beans)

until the doser fills and the grinds flip the auto off switch. Then if left at 1 the grinder will Auto grind more beans when the level in the doser drops.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

0 at 12 o clock, at 10 past (I), at quarter past (start), an arrow facing anti clockwise in between start and (I).

cheers that's great.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

When I turn left, at ten to the green light comes on, nothing happens until I keep turning anti clockwise to twenty five to then the burrs spin, if I then turn back to ten to they still keep spinning. If I place the dial at half past green light goes off.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sounds about right for an auto


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers jeebsy.... I can't believe I got it working


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just checking........when it's on start should the burrs spin? Because mine doesn't until I move the doser handle 12 times, I don't have a hopper fitted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You have off, on and manual start lets call it.

In the middle position, on, the light will be on but the burrs will only spin after a certain number of clicks of the handle or if the switch at the top of the doser thinks it needs refilling. You can manually start it by clicking the switch round once more, and then it'll just keep running until you turn the switch back to off


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to remove the flap and doser mechanism and wire the base for on off, it's not difficult and if you have a search on here you will see how to do it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've done the mod to both of mine. Easy really.

Here's the link..

http://www.frcndigital.com/coffee/HowToKonyMod.html


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers all I'll have a look at the mod


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Definitely do the mods and strip out all the switches, simple on/off is all you need for using at home.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I've done the mod to both of mine. Easy really.
> 
> Here's the link..
> 
> http://www.frcndigital.com/coffee/HowToKonyMod.html


The link comes up as a bag gateway.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The link comes up as a bag gateway.


Weird...

I get this..


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

The link works ok for me.......some great mods there...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Weird...
> 
> I get this..


Sorry, It's a Tapatalk issue I think. If I go into web view it's fine.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

In the center of the doser....can you take out the screw out ( when looking down into it ), and is it normal thread or reverse.....just wondering as this one seems in tight ( might need a bit of WD). Also below the screw you can twist a sort of finger bolt up and down....does this lift/ lower the sweeper blades ?

thanks


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

:dummy:Anyone?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Only because I have been looking into buying a Mazzer and contemplating a used one and doing a refurb...

http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/doser.html

Hope this helps, It seemed pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi timmyjj21......if you look at the 3rd pic in the link you will see there is a screw missing from the centre of the star bolt .......it is the screw that I'm having problems with.

Pic.... Flat screw in centre of pic...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The screw in the middle is standard thread. The big nut is to adjust the dose amount. Unscrew the screw, unscrew the big nut and the top parts of the doser assembley will come off, leaving a large spring in the centre and the bottom vanes.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Cheers Rhys........got there in the end......bloody stubborn screw.....snapped the blade off a little driver flat blade bit, ended up getting a good long screwdriver out about a foot and a half long...did the job.

Good to know about the doser adjuster.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wuyang said:


> Cheers Rhys........got there in the end......bloody stubborn screw.....snapped the blade off a little driver flat blade bit, ended up getting a good long screwdriver out about a foot and a half long...did the job.
> 
> Good to know about the doser adjuster.


No probs.. Hopefully when you take it apart it won't look like this..


----------

